# Biden looking to extend the CHEESE!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Biden Pushes Some States To Extend Covid Unemployment As Federal Benefits Lapse


Covid-era unemployment benefits will expire in three weeks, and President Joe Biden will not push to extend them — but he wants some economically depressed states to fill in the gaps.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Biden Pushes Some States To Extend Covid Unemployment As Federal Benefits Lapse
> 
> 
> Covid-era unemployment benefits will expire in three weeks, and President Joe Biden will not push to extend them — but he wants some economically depressed states to fill in the gaps.
> ...


Blue States will almost definitely extend the free cheese. Red States will not.
I'm hoping that an Executive order from the Democratic Governor in Purple States like Pennsylvania can extend the free cheese as well.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Biden Pushes Some States To Extend Covid Unemployment As Federal Benefits Lapse
> 
> 
> Covid-era unemployment benefits will expire in three weeks, and President Joe Biden will not push to extend them — but he wants some economically depressed states to fill in the gaps.
> ...


*President Joe Biden will not push to extend federal Covid-era unemployment assistance after it expires in three weeks,* administration officials said Thursday, but the president is urging some hard-hit states to fill in the gap and use federal aid money to continue offering extra benefits to their jobless residents.


No free cheese for you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Everybody's talking the talk. Nobody walking the walk.









The Biden administration said states could extend unemployment on their own. So far, none of them say they will.


Insider reached out to all 50 states to see if they'll continue benefits for cut-off workers. None have committed yet.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

If anything happens in California, we’ll hear about it this week. I think the cheese train is gone sadly. Just certified for my last 2 weeks of 1.5 years of unemployment. It was wonderful. This next week is my last week of fed/state benefits. Very bittersweet.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> *President Joe Biden will not push to extend federal Covid-era unemployment assistance after it expires in three weeks,* administration officials said Thursday, but the president is urging some hard-hit states to fill in the gap and use federal aid money to continue offering extra benefits to their jobless residents.
> 
> 
> No free cheese for you.


Coming from a ant 🐜


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

actsholy said:


> Coming from a ant 🐜


an ant*
You still in first grade?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

No more cheese ! Better pay your house payments . They will kick your ass out ! 
This w ill be going back to normal . 
Ok Stock people . Price of lumber is back to normal here .
Home prices are sky high . Evictions are back! Houses are now cheaper to build . 
Were getting ready for a market bounce. Price of gold is on the way up . Get ready . 
my predictions are meaningless i am a nobody. Next year i think the market will fall 30 to 40 % Time will tell .


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this whole govt cheese thing has turned into a business for mooches. For those of you who could have done without it and were dishonest, i have no respect for you. you think 10 or 20k is a lot of money? Is it worth fraud or prison? guess we will see. anyone who thinks that is a lot of money has never made any real money in their lives. When you will be required to pivot or explain to the govt the reasons you did what you did I hope you get punished to the full extent of the law. I am proud to say that i stood fast and didnt get a dime of unemployment. I got a few stimulus checks and that was nice,but I didnt ask and receive funds for which was given under false pretenses. And I really dont care about your excuses or your justifications,live with your choices and live with the consequences.The bottom line is ,enough is enough get back to work. put down the x box controller and the weed,time to earn your pay.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> an ant*
> You still in first grade?


The point is who cares what they do? If they extend benefits or not, some drivers got it and probably needed it. I say ant because you made the cheese comment so who the first grader.? You seem upset 😡 too many hours driving worried about other people. Not good.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We either end the free cheese train or get ready for massive inflation. I personally would like to retire in the next 5 years and have my SS check actually be worth something. At this rate, the $2500 or so a month will buy me a couple of happy meals.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SteveAvery said:


> If anything happens in California, we’ll hear about it this week. I think the cheese train is gone sadly. Just certified for my last 2 weeks of 1.5 years of unemployment. It was wonderful. This next week is my last week of fed/state benefits. Very bittersweet.


Yea.
I agree.
It's kind of like having a real hot girlfriend. You know ... too hot.
Couldn't last
She'll find someone better.

But ... wow, till then. I'm diggin' it.

Kissing her goodbye is tough. But, I know I'll get over it. I'll be ok.
Still .. gonna miss that free money.
~~ sigh ~~


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> If anything happens in California, we’ll hear about it this week. I think the cheese train is gone sadly. Just certified for my last 2 weeks of 1.5 years of unemployment. It was wonderful. This next week is my last week of fed/state benefits. Very bittersweet.


Unemployment payments might be over in CA, but don't forget Greasy Gavin is desperate for recall votes. Most Californians can expect a $600-$1000 cheese check over the next two weeks. 









Expected dates for when $600 Golden State Stimulus in California will arrive?


California began sending out a second round of Golden State Stimulus checks 27 August. Californians must file a 2020 tax return, there is still time.




en.as.com


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Be prepared for Cheese Zombie protests/riots starting next week.

Cheeeeeeese! Cheeeeeeeese! Want Cheeeeeeeese!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I'm hoping that an Executive order from the Democratic Governor in Purple States like Pennsylvania can extend the free cheese as well.











Wolf Administration: Help Available As Federal Unemployment Benefits End Sept. 4


Hundreds of thousands of Pennsylvanians will lose federal pandemic unemployment benefits after this week, including an extra $300 per week, an extra 13 weeks of benefits and benefits for the self-employed.




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> No more cheese ! Better pay your house payments . They will kick your ass out !
> This w ill be going back to normal .
> Ok Stock people . Price of lumber is back to normal here .
> Home prices are sky high . Evictions are back! Houses are now cheaper to build .
> ...


So how are folks in the Hurricane Ida disaster zone supposed to "get a job" when there is 99% power outage?  You make me sick!


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So how are folks in the Hurricane Ida disaster zone supposed to "get a job" when there is 99% power outage?  You make me sick!


Disaster fund.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So how are folks in the Hurricane Ida disaster zone supposed to "get a job" when there is 99% power outage?  You make me sick!






LMFAO! Spare me the fake indignation. You've been out of work the entire pandemic, and now you're "sick" because someone can't get a job during a natural disaster? Don't worry, the essential workers are carrying their fair share and then some. You can go back to watching Shark Week or whatever it is you've dedicated your life to for the past year.








Surgery by day, bedpans at night: Staffing shortages in Louisiana hospitals mean some workers pull double duties


NEW ORLEANS – Louisiana hospitals are in a state of concern fueled by critical staff shortages and an astronomical number of new COVID-19 infections. The state, in which only 40% of residents are fully vaccinated, is averaging nearly 6,000 cases a day, straining urban and rural hospitals alike...




www.pbs.org




If you want to make yourself useful, go volunteer at a Red Cross shelter.








Red Cross opens 3 evacuation centers as Louisiana braces for Hurricane Ida


The American Red Cross is opening several evacuation centers across the Southeast Louisiana for residents wishing to seek safety from Hurricane Ida.




wgno.com


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unemployment payments might be over in CA, but don't forget Greasy Gavin is desperate for recall votes. Most Californians can expect a $600-$1000 cheese check over the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that I could put with up with the th


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LMFAO! Spare me the fake indignation. You've been out of work the entire pandemic, and now you're "sick" because someone can't get a job during a natural disaster? Don't worry, the essential workers are carrying their fair share and then some. You can go back to watching Shark Week or whatever it is you've dedicated your life to for the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, I'm dedicating myself to managing a house using a gas generator.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unemployment payments might be over in CA, but don't forget Greasy Gavin is desperate for recall votes. Most Californians can expect a $600-$1000 cheese check over the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that I could put with up with the homeless continuing to defecate on the streets if it meant more CHEESE for me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unemployment payments might be over in CA, but don't forget Greasy Gavin is desperate for recall votes. Most Californians can expect a $600-$1000 cheese check over the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you're a breeder ...
ya get 600 per kid


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Only if you're a breeder ...
> ya get 600 per kid


I believe the $600 is for no dependents. $500 extra for person with dependents.

AGI $1-75000

Calculator is here...



https://www.ftb.ca.gov/about-ftb/newsroom/golden-state-stimulus/gss-ii-estimator.html


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ever wanted to see the final offramp on the Road to Serfdom?

Well, here it is.









Kentucky man chains himself to unemployment office because 'he's tired of being broke'


He called it an act of desperation. Charles Still chained himself to the Louisville unemployment office Monday morning.




www.wlky.com


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Looking to extend some more isis-k and kicking too


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Only if you're a breeder ...
> ya get 600 per kid


The child tax credit is only $250-300/mo.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> No more cheese ! Better pay your house payments . They will kick your ass out !
> This w ill be going back to normal .
> Ok Stock people . Price of lumber is back to normal here .
> Home prices are sky high . Evictions are back! Houses are now cheaper to build .
> ...


Once new housing stock at the fringe of the exurbs comes on line, the housing price bubble will pop.


----------

